# عظات ابونا يوسف اسعد



## الملك العقرب (18 فبراير 2008)

*عظات ابونا يوسف اسعد*
*لتحميل العظة اضغط على اسمها*
*+ + + + + + + + + +*
*أداب الاختلاف*
*الاجر*
*الادانة*
*الاشياء الصغيرة*
*الام*
*التدخين*
*التسامح*
*التوبة*
*الحب فى الرب*
*الحب المنظم*
*الحرية*
*الحياة مع المسيح*
*الخاطى الشجاع*
*الخمر*
*الزمن*
*+ + + + + + + + +*
*اقوال ابونا يوسف اسعد*
*للتحميل اضغط هنا*
*لتحميل مكتبة اقوال الاباء اضغط هنا*
*+ + + + + + + + + +*
*ترانيم ابونا يوسف اسعد*
*+ + + + + + + + + +*
*وجه اول*
*وجه تانى*
*احلى حبيب*
*الكل يمضى*
*الله حب فالسما*
*ربى يسوع الغالى*
*سبحوا لالهنا*
*مراحمك يا الهى*
*من كل الامم*
*ها اتى سريعا*
*يا ملكة*
*يا يسوع يا غالى*
*+ + +*
*من صلوات أبونا يوسف أسعد**فى ختام صلاة الغروب*
*ياربى يسوع المسيح *​ 
*إملأ قلبى بحبك وإيمانك وبالهذيذ فى وصاياك وإحكامك*​ 
*أعطنى نعمة التقوى والسكوت والهدوء والتواضع الحقيقى فى كل شئ*​ 
*حتى أعيش مع الجميع فى وداعة وبشاشة *​ 
*وأجد نعمة فى عيونهم ويجدون نعمة فى عينى *​ 
*ياربى*​ 
*ثبتنى فى إيمانك وإظهر إرادتك مع عبدك وإهدنى إلى ملكوتك*​ 
*وساعدنى أن أتمم مشيئتك على الأرض*​ 
*ياربنا يسوع المسيح يا تمام الحق*​ 
*أقم فى عقلى وقلبى صدقك كمثل هواك لأعرف كيف أسلك فى سبيلك*​ 
*لك المجد من الآن وإلى الأبد*​ 
*أمين...أمين...أمين*
*+ + +*
*لمشاهدة صور ابونا يوسف**اسعد*
*اضغط هنا*
*+ + +*
*بعض من كتب ابونا يوسف اسعد ننزلها من الاتاش فايل*
*+ + +*
*اتمنى اننا نكون اخدنا بركة كلنا مع بعض*
*بركة قيسنا العظيم وشهيدنا المعاصر*
*ابونا يوسف اسعد*
*بركة القديس العظيم فلتشمل جميعنا*
*امين*
*+ + +*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=37134​


----------



## Meriamty (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عظات ابونا يوسف اسعد*


















​


----------



## derem (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عظات ابونا يوسف اسعد*

*من فضلك اشرحى طريقة الحميل بالصور علشان مش عارفة احمل​*


----------



## الملك العقرب (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عظات ابونا يوسف اسعد*



Meriamty قال:


>


ربنا يخليكي و يبارك حياتك


----------



## الملك العقرب (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عظات ابونا يوسف اسعد*



derem قال:


> *من فضلك اشرحى طريقة الحميل بالصور علشان مش عارفة احمل​*


انتا عايز تحمل الصورة نفسها لو كدا انت تدوس علي الصورة هتلاقيها بقة كبيرة دوس بقي كيلك يمي عليها و اختار من القيمة سيف للصورة و بعد كدا هتلاقي فوق الصورة سهمين دوس علي السهل و اختار صورة صورة لحد متخلصهم مرسي علي الرد الجميل


----------



## ginajoojoo (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عظات ابونا يوسف اسعد*

موضوع هايل هايل هايل ومكتبة فوق الممتازة
ربنا يبارك خدمتك ويعوض تعبك​


----------



## الملك العقرب (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عظات ابونا يوسف اسعد*



ginajoojoo قال:


> موضوع هايل هايل هايل ومكتبة فوق الممتازة​
> 
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك ويعوض تعبك​


ربنا يبارح حياتك يا رب انا مستهلش الكلام الحلو ده


----------



## Tabitha (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عظات ابونا يوسف اسعد*

شكرا جزيلا اخويا الغالي
عظات وترانيم جمييلة


----------



## الملك العقرب (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عظات ابونا يوسف اسعد*



Anestas!a قال:


> شكرا جزيلا اخويا الغالي
> عظات وترانيم جمييلة


ربنا يخليكي اهو بنحاول نتعلم منك ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## gogoooo (2 مارس 2009)

ميرسى اوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مارس 2009)

ميرررررسى على العظات 

​ ​ ربنا  يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## الملك العقرب (2 مارس 2009)

شكرا يا جماعة علي مروركم الجميل


----------



## trank (3 مارس 2009)

موضوع هايل هايل هايل ومكتبة فوق الممتازة
ربنا يبارك خدمتك ويعوض تعبك


----------



## الملك العقرب (8 مارس 2009)

trank قال:


> موضوع هايل هايل هايل ومكتبة فوق الممتازة
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك ويعوض تعبك


 ربنا يبارك حياتك عيزي وصلتني محبتك الرب يباركك


----------



## miraskg (14 سبتمبر 2011)

الف الف شكر جميل جدا ونرجو المزيد


----------



## النهيسى (14 سبتمبر 2011)

جميل جدا جدا شكرااا​


----------



## الملك العقرب (25 ديسمبر 2011)

مرسي كتير الرب يبارك حياتكم


----------



## azizab (16 يناير 2013)

شكرا والرب معكم


----------

